
Civilization V. Fans Are Playing a Single Game Like an Actual Democracy (2016) - Tomte
https://kotaku.com/civilization-v-fans-are-playing-a-single-game-like-an-a-1789409542
======
ChrisGranger
That should be a V, Roman numeral five, not a vs., versus...

~~~
Tomte
Yes, and it was submitted as such. :-(

~~~
ChrisGranger
Oh, that's strange. I didn't know HN would "auto-incorrect" headlines. Maybe
dang can fix it.

~~~
dang
Fixed now. Thanks!

